# 0066T and 0067T



## cpclori (Mar 16, 2009)

0066T CT colonoscpoy (virtual) screening
0067T CT Diagnostic

Is anyone using these codes for radiologist colonoscopy? Does Medicare Part B pay? What diagnosis code would you submit for failed colonoscopy? 
I am trying to assist a co-worker with this, any information would be very much appreciated.

Lori Bettencourt cpclori@hotmail.com


----------



## ciphermed (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.ngsmedicare.com/NGSMedicare/lcd/L25233_active_lcd.htm
CT Colonograpy LCD


----------

